# LOOK!!! Anyone want new factory floor mats?



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There has been discussion on sr20deforum about Nissan not offering factory floormats for the Sentra Se-r and the NX. What I think happens is that the Nissan parts guys don't keep their options catalogues from past years and have no idea what the part #s are, so they tell people that they don't offer them anymore. They DO offer them. I bought some for my Se-r a few weeks ago. Fortunately the parts guy at our dealership kept all the past option catalogues so he knows the part #s.
What I did is got part #s for the 91-93 NX and the 91-94 Se-r floor mats. If you want new factory floormats take the part # into your Nissan parts guy and tell him this is the part # for the floor mats and you want a set. The part # is for the set(all 4). Maybe shop around for the best price. Some of the guys said they found them for under $60. 
Hope this helps out some of you guys:

NX floor mat part #s 

Blue floor mats : 999E2-HB000BL 

Charcoal floor mats : 999E2-HB000CH 

91-94 Se-r mat part# 

charcoal floor mats : 999E2-BB000CH


__________________


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> * 91-94 Se-r mat part#
> 
> charcoal floor mats : 999E2-BB000CH
> *


Good post! But my Floor mats are black to match the black carpet and it says SENTRA on them. Are there really charcoal mats that say SE-R for the B13?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

91SR20DE posted that he found new floormats on eBay here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19550

Pictures show the part number and the color of the mats:


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: LOOK!!! Anyone want new factory floor mats?*



Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Good post! But my Floor mats are black to match the black carpet and it says SENTRA on them. Are there really charcoal mats that say SE-R for the B13? *


No. They all say Sentra. I wish they said Se-r. The charcoal mats are basically the black.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I went to the Nissan Dealership in Toronto Canada and he says that the part is not carried anymore...He told me to call around to see if anyone has any leftover in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

I Plugged in the part number at www.nissanparts.cc , I have ordered from them before. They mats show up and they are $52.....ships in 4-10 days.


----------



## JCCT (Nov 7, 2002)

[email][email protected][/email] said:


> *I Plugged in the part number at www.nissanparts.cc , I have ordered from them before. They mats show up and they are $52.....ships in 4-10 days. *


Not sure if that is 100% reliable. 

I plugged the part number of the floor-mat in there, and it said $57.15 and ship in 4-10 days. 
I also plugged the part number of the NX center console (96910-69Y03), which is known to be unavailable, and it also said shipped in 4-10 days......... 

The prices are sure pretty good though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

am i taking a risk if i go ahead and order from nissanparts.cc and its not available...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

call them. Shanna will answer the phone. The number is 1-866 754 -5500 I have ordered from them plenty of times. You need to speak to the internet parts dept to get the good prices. later, tony


----------



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

One other thing to think of:
there is another color follor mat availible for the NX..a light gray. An old friend of mine had gotten them for his NX instead of the black (charcoal)..they didnt look bad either. I have never heard ofthe blue ones..i wonder if the blue was an option forn 91-92 and if the light gray was an option in 93?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Good luck getting them, I asked Courtesy and they said they're no longer available.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Do you have a number for the light gray mats found in XEs? Maybe you could hook me up.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

is the price for each mat? Or is this for a set of 4? 

THanks CD


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


BORNGEARHEAD said:


> * The part # is for the set(all 4).*


Ive asked about them from my local dealer and they said they didnt have them either.........


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *There has been discussion on sr20deforum about Nissan not offering factory floormats for the Sentra Se-r and the NX. What I think happens is that the Nissan parts guys don't keep their options catalogues from past years and have no idea what the part #s are, so they tell people that they don't offer them anymore. They DO offer them. I bought some for my Se-r a few weeks ago. Fortunately the parts guy at our dealership kept all the past option catalogues so he knows the part #s.
> What I did is got part #s for the 91-93 NX and the 91-94 Se-r floor mats. If you want new factory floormats take the part # into your Nissan parts guy and tell him this is the part # for the floor mats and you want a set. The part # is for the set(all 4). Maybe shop around for the best price. Some of the guys said they found them for under $60.
> 
> *


....i was wondering..... could it be possible to find the original carpet that covers the whole car floor? or only the normal floor mats are available at dealer?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

The last 4 NX2000 mats in the USA were bought in SC a few weeks ago. i know this for a fact!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nissanparts.cc emailed me saying the the 999e2-bb000ch (b13 black) were discontinued.... this really sucks too cuz i had battery acid spill on my passenger side floor mat. i'm gonna take the part number to the nissan dealership tomorrow to see what they say. if anyone sees any mats for sale on ebay, lemmie know.


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

i have me a brand new set (black) for my whip. i picked them up on ebay for like 85.00 bucks. well worth from what i see.still sitting in the original box just screaming to be put on. sorry


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I bought 2 new sets of oem mats from ebay a while ago. No one placed a bid for them cause they were blue, lucky me . Thank god that there are very few blue B13s out there. BTW both sets are still sitting under my bed lol...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

both of you are basterds.....




j/k  
i havn't seen any on ebay yet, but i'm still lookin.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: LOOK!!! Anyone want new factory floor mats?*



SergioCR said:


> *....i was wondering..... could it be possible to find the original carpet that covers the whole car floor? or only the normal floor mats are available at dealer? *


Here you go.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Man that is cheap for the carpet! I might have to order one, might help the smoke smell in my car.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

JCCT said:


> *Not sure if that is 100% reliable.
> 
> I plugged the part number of the floor-mat in there, and it said $57.15 and ship in 4-10 days.
> I also plugged the part number of the NX center console (96910-69Y03), which is known to be unavailable, and it also said shipped in 4-10 days.........
> ...


I just tried to order the NX mats from these guys and they said they were not available.
 
********************************
""I Plugged in the part number at www.nissanparts.cc , I have ordered from them before. They mats show up and they are $52.....ships in 4-10 days.""

What IS the story here?????


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

How about just taking some plain black floor mats over to Disneyland and having them sew in SER and maybe some mouse ears too! haha


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you could have those cheap nismo mats for less.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

here are some cheap nismo mats to keep your carpet in good shape.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33697&item=2435392561


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sentrasersr20de said:


> *here are some cheap nismo mats to keep your carpet in good shape.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33697&item=2435392561 *


too bad that's about the only thing you'll find...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can get these floor mats! The b13 tsuru floor mats are cloth and they only come in black and they both say tsuru in the front. 
The mat on the front right are for a b14 cars only and they say sentra on both front mats. $40!









Floor mats big


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

If anyone wants floormats with SE-R on them, has anyone thought about getting the B15 SE-R floor Mats, thats what I did, they are not an exact fit, but they still look cool, if you want to see what they look like --> http://www.cardomain.com/id/caliser


----------

